# Australian Open Tennis Tournament starts



## moviequeen1 (Jan 17, 2022)

The 1st Grand Slam Tennis Tournament of 2022 has started from Melbourne, Australia
There were 2 upsets on the women's side,:
'# 18 seed, Coco Gauff lost in 2 sets
# 11 seed, Sofia Kenin{won the women's title in 2020} lost to Madison Keyes
I couldn't stay awake to watched Rafa Nadal's match,glad to learn he won in straight sets
The coverage is on ESPN,ESPN+


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

I will be watching a lot of this . Love the young kid Coco Gauff and her game. Sorry to see her early exit, but she is very young and will have her ups and downs.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2022)

Interest in the AO is high at the moment.
A lot of younger players are the focus of attention this year.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Interest in the AO is high at the moment.
> A lot of younger players are the focus of attention this year.


I think it could be the time for the changing of the guard, especially on the men's side of the draw.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

With the divisional football games behind us now, I will be concentrating this week on the 2nd week of the Australian Open. There will be some really good tennis to be played down under.


----------



## Shero (Jan 23, 2022)




----------

